# Two engine codes



## jazzb5s4 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello I have a 2001 s4 and my check engine light is on so I hooked up an obd2 scanner and two codes popped up.......P0741 torque converter CKT performance or stuck off, P1118 manufacturer control fuel air metering*car doesn't shift poorly or anything


----------

